# Where to get net cage



## alan2296 (Oct 6, 2012)

I am looking for a cube net cage, and was wondering where do you guys get your enclosures for your pets??? Maybe they'll have what i am looking for


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 6, 2012)

alan2296 said:


> I am looking for a cube net cage, and was wondering where do you guys get your enclosures for your pets??? Maybe they'll have what i am looking for


http://www.livemonarch.com/store_enclosures.php


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 6, 2012)

you can also go to Ikea and get a large net enclosure (for laundry) and pay only $7.


----------



## Sticky (Oct 6, 2012)

I got mine from mantisplace.com


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2012)

Live monarch


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 7, 2012)

educationalscience on ebay is the cheapest I've found and they're very well built.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 7, 2012)

I have the livemonarch ones.

I can't remember why I went with that instead of the educational science ones?


----------



## alan2296 (Oct 7, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> you can also go to Ikea and get a large net enclosure (for laundry) and pay only $7.


I actually did that today, it is HUGE!!!!!!!


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 7, 2012)

alan2296 said:


> I actually did that today, it is HUGE!!!!!!!


yeah, it's pretty big lol. It's good for mating though.


----------



## slytle90 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have been looking up how to build a mantis cage, I don't know if you would be interested, but here are some links that I found.

http://www.ukmantisforums.co.uk/housing-equipment/1396-how-make-net-cage.html

http://www.squidoo.com/praying-mantis-as-a-pet (you have to scroll down a bit to find the cage)

http://www.gurdersmantis.com/housing.htm (I love the 3in1 and the 5in1)

http://www.bugnation.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=18&amp;t=7618

http://rlephoto.blogspot.com/2012/08/butterfly-caterpillar-cage-for-class.html

http://www.douggreensgarden.com/building-the-butterfly-cage.html

http://www.bugnation.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=18&amp;t=5230


----------



## gripen (Oct 8, 2012)

Be careful with some of those homemade cages. Don't use metal mesh.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 8, 2012)

16.5 x 16.5 x 30 in net cage is 14.99, $8 shipping, but 2 are only $9 for shipping?(educationalscience on ebay).


----------



## slytle90 (Oct 11, 2012)

gripen said:


> Be careful with some of those homemade cages. Don't use metal mesh.


I wouldn't use metal mesh, I would replace it with the screen mesh. I like the idea of making one though, lol I like to build thing....I blame my mother for that.


----------



## Bug Trader (Oct 11, 2012)

I prefer these as we house all our females in them singly http://educationalscience.com/merchant.ihtml?pid=6722&amp;step=4&amp;merchantid=4&amp;repid=0&amp;passwordstatus=passed We keep them in the green house and some of the more delicate species we placed the cages inside a few of our 70 gallon aquariums in order to control the temp and humidity inside the house. We have roughly 60 of them now but a friend and I are working on a series of strudy screen cages that are 8x8x16, 12x12x20 and maybe a larger one in order to create a stackable setup. Will post pics soon.


----------



## justrokkit (Oct 16, 2012)

gripen said:


> Be careful with some of those homemade cages. Don't use metal mesh.


By metal mesh, do you also mean metal window screen?


----------



## gripen (Oct 17, 2012)

justrokkit said:


> By metal mesh, do you also mean metal window screen?


Any mesh made of metal, metal fiber, or carbon fiber filament mesh is not advisable.


----------



## justrokkit (Oct 17, 2012)

gripen said:


> Any mesh made of metal, metal fiber, or carbon fiber filament mesh is not advisable.


Ah, got it! Thanks!


----------



## Mirk (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah overlapping mesh screens seem to be the chinese finger traps of doom for many mantis


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 24, 2012)

gripen said:


> Any mesh made of metal, metal fiber, or carbon fiber filament mesh is not advisable.


I've actually seen a difference in window screen both labeled as polimer at the hardware store. Some is like a fabric, it flops and folds and doesnt bend. And some is like metal, its hard, solid, and actually bends when I move it instead of just flopping around. I use the one thats more like fabric in my enclosures and havent had a problem so far.

As for net cages, how do you guys go about furnishing them? Im guessing you dont glue anything to it. What about the substrate?


----------



## gripen (Dec 24, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> I've actually seen a difference in window screen both labeled as polimer at the hardware store. Some is like a fabric, it flops and folds and doesnt bend. And some is like metal, its hard, solid, and actually bends when I move it instead of just flopping around. I use the one thats more like fabric in my enclosures and havent had a problem so far.
> 
> As for net cages, how do you guys go about furnishing them? Im guessing you dont glue anything to it. What about the substrate?


It is more about the hole size not the overall rigidity. Even if it flops it could be problematic. can you get some pics?


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 24, 2012)

Small enough holes melanos can squeeze through only if they try really really hard, so it usually doesnt happen. Like I said theres been no problems so far in the months I've been using it. I also have a garden mat material that lets air through easy and water will drip through it, but there basically isnt any holes.

This is the screen:







And here it is in my Crab spider's enclosure.


----------



## gripen (Dec 25, 2012)

Should be fine but just be careful with it.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 25, 2012)

Another reason I like the Livemonarch cages is that they're white!

You can see stuff better.


----------



## Sticky (Dec 25, 2012)

I wish there were cages 8x8 or 6x6. It would be good for smaller or younger mantids.


----------

